# New to the road, how to get fit?



## BigChick (11 Jan 2011)

HI all

I am new to the forum and have just posted a short intro. I took up biking in June 2010 with a MTB and have already since upgraded my bike. To be honest, whilst i am currently riding on the roads, I am far too big for a road bike so the roadies will have to deal with a MTB in their presence 

Anyhow, when i first got my bike in June, i was unable to cycle to the end of my street which is a mere 500m. I can now comfortably do 15 kms and 10 kms off road. I could probably do more if i just stuck to my spinning schedule!

My other half, who is also just starting out, has entered us into our first ever road race next month. Much to my horror, the shortest distance they have is 65km. I just do not know how i am going to cycle 65km.

Firstly, we are both really big and the reason we took up cycling was to lose weight. We have both been spinning about 1x per week since October, but from today the spinning will be 4x per week, Tues - Fri every week with a ride on the weekend.

Is there any way possible to get fit enough for 65km on the 13th Feb? Or should i aim for half this distance and call it quits at the half way water point?

Anyone been in this boat?


----------



## ian turner (11 Jan 2011)

Ha I love these "just taken up cycling bought myself a bike from Asda and have signed up for the trans alpine race in six months posts". It smacks of insanity or life seen through a PS3. Mind you 30 days is pushing it.
You negelected to mention this is in South Africa and you suffer from Asthma as other wise 40 miles wouldn't be too bad.
What sort of terrain is it over ? 
I'm dubious about you being too big for road bikes as they are capable of taking 20 stones of obese man flesh or so I've gathered from other what bike threads.


----------



## MLC (11 Jan 2011)

"Is there any way possible to get fit enough for 65km on the 13th Feb? Or should i aim for half this distance and call it quits at the half way water point?"

Only you can answer that. If it is a road race (and not a sportive or charity ride or other organised ride) then if you want to stay on the pace, conservatively you should be able to complete the full 65km course in say 1.5 to 1.75 hours (20-23mph average or 32-37 kph average)

As you go spinning imagine the hardest part of your spinning class and ask yourself if you could maintain that as at today for say 50mins to 1 hour non stop.

As your longest ride to date has been 10 miles (15km) then entering a 40 mile road race as your first event would be quite a challenge.

I've done a 60 mile (96km) in about 3 hours 20 mins (about 18 mph avg) and that hurt quite a lot. I would have been left for dead in an equivalent road race.

Perhaps a better introduction would be a Charity/fun/sportive ride.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2011)

Hi there BigGhick, I think you are being a bit ambitious here. A 40 mile "race" will be quite fast, will you be able to carry on for up to 3 hours plus? What is your avrage speed for the 15 k that you have done so far? What, by the way is the event? Give it a go by all means but be prepared to abandon part of the way round. I would concentrate on getting fitter first and getting your stamina and speed up. Enjoy your cyclng before getting serious and start racing.


----------



## dodgy (11 Jan 2011)

I think we all know that Bigchick isn't talking about a 'race'. She's a beginner, and often beginners regard any mass start ride as a 'race'.

Do the ride and then decide if it was too hard when you finish, then book yourself into the next event and spend the year in between upping your fitness.

By the way, spinning classes on 4 consecutive nights doesn't sound optimal to me, you need to include time for rest.


----------



## the snail (11 Jan 2011)

ian turner said:


> Ha I love these "just taken up cycling bought myself a bike from Asda and have signed up for the trans alpine race in six months posts". It smacks of insanity or life seen through a PS3. Mind you 30 days is pushing it.
> You negelected to mention this is in South Africa and you suffer from Asthma as other wise 40 miles wouldn't be too bad.
> What sort of terrain is it over ?
> I'm dubious about you being too big for road bikes as they are capable of taking 20 stones of obese man flesh or so I've gathered from other what bike threads.



Come on Ian, give the lady a chance, at least she's doing the right thing. I'm sure there are plenty of members on here (myself included) who have been guilty of underestimating the challenge of distance rides


----------



## gbb (11 Jan 2011)

As mentioned Bigchick..is it a race or a charity ride or even just a 65km regular ride by a club or similar.
Whichever one it is, just go for it. Do your spinning classes to build up in the meantime, dont do any too close to the ride itself or you'll be overcooked. Perhaps rest for one week before the ride.
The important thing is how fast you try to ride that distance. If you really go for it (fast), you'll probably not make it...but if you pace yourself you can go much further than you think you can.
I equate it to..if your riding at 100%, you cant keep it going for long. If you ride steadier, you can go for much longer.
I cycle regularly but not generally much more than 20 miles at a time. Just done a windy 50 mile + ride but i took it relatively easy. I've climbed off the bike feeling like i just did 20 miles.
Go at your pace. Even if you're last and everyones gone home...you will have still achieved a huge milestone for yourself.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jan 2011)

Realistically, Im assuming that you are more likely refering to a sportive or charity ride, in this case I'd say a 40 mile ride is doable within your time schedule with some grit and determination, taking your time and having fun.

If it is a real 'road race', sorry to say it but based on your current experience, you will be dropped off the back of the pack pretty much immediatelly, as a result you will either pack (choose to go home and not continue to the finish line) or turn up at the finish after everyone else is long gone! Like someone up the page said, learn the ettiquette and get out of the way of the other riders or you will be scolded big time!



If you want to race bikes, in the long run, you need the right bike for the job and an MTB will not cut it amongst the racing snakes.

But if its sportive/charity rides that you want to do, just have fun!


----------



## steve52 (11 Jan 2011)

erm my grandson rides is road bike and is 6ft 6.5 and 24 stone, are you realy too big to ride? but mtb,s are welcom the only advise u need to really heed is keep it fun !!!!! doing this will ensure you keep it up and reach your goals happy cycling what ever mode you chose


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Jan 2011)

Come on guys, this has to be a wind up.


----------



## Banjo (11 Jan 2011)

Welcome Big Chick Only you really know how fit you are but it seems a bit unrealistic to expect to ride 4 times further than ever before with only a month to prepare.you probably could get around the course but at serious risk of hurting a knee or some other injury.

Good Luck with the fitness and weight loss .


----------



## MLC (11 Jan 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Come on guys, this has to be a wind up.



Yes it has to be....although 

I have entered a 100 mile cat 2 road race a week next tuesday fortnight

In terms of training would it be best if I cut my fag intake from 20 to 10 a day and took the 3 flights of stairs instead of the lift at work every other day ?



Big chick apologies if this is not a wind up and good on you for entering your firts event. We think you have entered a sportive as opposed to a real road race. 40 miles will be achievable provided you set your mind on completing the distance as opposed to completing the 40 miles quickly. Your best bet for training is to increase time in the saddle and slowly build up the miles as much as you can normally you should only do this in 5-10% increments however between now and a week before the event try to build up to putting in a 30-35 miler (48-56k) prior to the event just keep building miles up slow and steady as opposed to short interval training such as spinning you need a base first.

do taper your training (i.e. take it easy a week before the event so that you are fresh on the day of the event)


----------



## ian turner (11 Jan 2011)

Take into account at one ride per weekend that's moving from 10 miles to 40 in 4 rides.
Since the intro post says South Africa which should be in the middle of summer and I'm assuming
that the spinning is taking place in an air conditioned environment that 40 miles on a heavy
mountain bike in mid to high 20s centigrade might be a tad challenging.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2011)

Is that any way to welcome a new member to the board? Calling them a troll?

If you don't have any advice to offer, please just leave BigChick and others to get on with it.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2011)

People have to consider how they'd feel if they had registered at a forum that they thought was friendly and helpful, full of excitement and enthusiasm, and within a few posts they were accused of being a troll?

If anyone here thinks someone is trolling, just report them to me and the mods and let us deal with it.

Accusing someone of being a troll isn't helpful and if you get it wrong, it can be quite hurtful.

BigChick want's some advice on the challenge she's set herself, and so far there has been some good advice - so keep it coming.  

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (12 Jan 2011)

ian turner said:


> Ha I love these "just taken up cycling bought myself a bike from Asda and have signed up for the trans alpine race in six months posts". It smacks of insanity or life seen through a PS3. Mind you 30 days is pushing it.


 And I love these "take chunks out of a new rider and urinate over any enthusiasm that they may have for cycling or CC" posts.

Shame on you, Ian Turner, that was a dreadful response, IMO.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2011)

There are plenty of folk that just turn up and ride the Manchester Blackpool (60 odd miles) and Manchester 100km (60 miles) without lots of training.

They get round.

It's do-able, so take your time, pump the tyres up HARD and drink and eat as you go. Don't expect to do 65kms in 2 hours just yet though - expect 4-5 hours !

Oh, and have FUN. Get a couple of 40km rides in before hand, and you'll be OK.


----------



## Hop3y (12 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Is that any way to welcome a new member to the board? Calling them a troll?
> 
> If you don't have any advice to offer, please just leave BigChick and others to get on with it.
> 
> ...




Amen +1


----------



## HobbesChoice (12 Jan 2011)

If you move at a steady pace, don't try to keep up with anyone and make sure you have a very good map of the route to take the pressure off keeping with the faster cyclists then you can do it. It may take you a r bit longer than some others but if you and your partner stick together you'll be fine. Make sure you have plenty of water and decent supplies on you to push you through the weaker moments and I think you'll enjoy it. Also, carry a muscle aiding cream like voltarol cream with you so that if your knees start playing up/aching you won't feel the need to stop for long.

As well as the spinning do some leg strengthening exercises at home whenever you can. Things like lunges and squats are perfect and can be done around the house whenever you think about it. Your legs will be your best friend on that ride if you put some extra strength on them.

Good luck with it.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Is that any way to welcome a new member to the board? Calling them a troll?


Indeed!

One of the reasons that I'm spending more time here and less on BikeRadar is because CycleChat is (generally) a nice, friendly place whereas an increasing number of BR members these days are rude, snide, aggressive and juvenile.

Keep it friendly folks. Unlike BigChick, forum trolls don't normally post more than a sentence or two, but if you think you've spotted one, just flag the post for the moderators and let them deal with it.


----------



## iAmiAdam (12 Jan 2011)

Firstly, welcome to the forums.

Being realistic, doing 40 miles in February isn't going to be enjoyable in the first instance, especially if you're not at a great level of fitness. If I were you, I'd carry on going to spinning classes, keep getting on the bike and keep at it, the weight will drop off.

When the weight has dropped off by a large amount, you can look at doing sportives in the summer, you will enjoy them much more, complete the whole thing and it's a great day out. 

In short, forget about the February ride, and carry on doing as you're doing, then when you feel fitter, do some organised road rides.


----------



## ian turner (12 Jan 2011)

I suspect the race might be this given the approximate date and distance (28km is a mountain bike race) 

Again note the reference to Asthma in OPs intro post.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jan 2011)

Rule of thumb for endurance events...if you can do half the distance in training then the atmosphere and adrenalin of the event itself will (usually) be enough to carry you through.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2011)

ian turner said:


> *Again note the reference to Asthma in OPs intro post.*



That's a reasonable point - so perhaps engage the OP and find out about her fitness levels, and how severe her asthma is?

BigChick may well be biting off more than she can chew trying to do this distance, but then she readily admits that in her opening post, and even offers that the half way point might be the place to stop.

A bit of encouragement won't do any harm though ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Jan 2011)

ian turner said:


> Again note the reference to Asthma in OPs intro post.



What of it? I used to get quite serious athsma and it never stopped me cycling ridiculous distances. We all start somewhere. 
Welcome to the forums BigChick and don't let people put you off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2011)

asthma and obeseity don't have to stop anyone doing anything. neither is an ideal state but sometimes you have to 'run what you brung' and play the cards life has dealt.

the event ian turner has identified looks like what we call a sportive; they allow 11-year-olds to enter unaccompanied.

Can it be done by the OP and partner? Surely it can, if taken slowly and ridden with care and they don't expect a podium finish. (I once won an mtb race in my class, super-clydesdale, by default after the only other person broke his bike) Will it be the most fun they've ever had? Probably not but the sense of acheivement will last longer than the aches and pains and mental trials of such a ride.

GO FOR IT PEOPLE. Go steady and enjoy the experience to the max.

as for the negativity - sheesh! that ain't why I'm in here. naughty, naughty.


----------



## mickle (12 Jan 2011)

BigChick, welcome. And well done for taking the first step towards better health and fitness. 

A friend of mine does charity rides every year. He started off on relatively little ones like 14 milers and now rides really hard multi-day events all over the world. Not races but pretty hard-core nontheless. When he started more than a decade ago he was around 27stone, and now he's around twenty seven stone. 

The last event he told me about, he got on the bus from the airport to the first campsite in Arizona and overheard three guys at the back laughing about his weight. He's had this all his life so it's like water off a duck's back. Anyway they found it really hilarious that such a big fat guy imagined he could do such a ride.

The next day the three guys hared off into the desert and around mid-morning on the first decent up-hill he caught up with them. He picked them off one by one. He didn't just pick them off though, he slaughtered them. And later on that evening at the campsite they at least had the guts to come up to him and apologise. 

He might not be able to see his weener but he's a big strong bloke. Deep down under most large people is a pretty strong person - both physically and mentally. You have to be pretty strong to haul that big ass around! And pretty tough to cope with the bad vibes some people give out.

Do that ride. Do it. You've been doing the classes so you're more than capable of it. The single most important thing to ensure is that you'll be comfortable on the bike for that period of time. Cycling that distance is well within your capabilities as long as you're comfy.


----------



## Becs (12 Jan 2011)

Hiya BigChick.
I just wanted to offer some words of encouragement as a fellow asthmatic that's reletively new to cycling "properly". I started with weekend 30 mile pootles (over a whole day) and found the jump to 50 mile pootles reletively easy when the speed was fairly low (~10-12mph av), there was a few stops and I was in a group. When I cycled on my own, got a bit cocky and upped my speed (to ~16mph av) a rolling 45 miles nearly killed me! It's all about pacing yourself (and for me making the most of the down hill bits because I can't breathe well up hill). It would also be a really good idea to get an asthma review sooner rather than later. I've never had any problem with asthma in my day to day life but I was extremely exercise intolerant (beyond that expected for my low fitness level at the time). I got a combined steroid and long acting broncholdilator ("serotide") inhaler and within a week or 2 I felt a huge difference in my cycling and managed to start running.

Since starting cycling about 9 months ago I've lost 10kg with very little additional dieting, feel loads better, upped my average speed and have completed my first 100 miler so definitely go for it! However if I was in your position I wouldn't necessarily go for the race, especially on a mountain bike but I would definitely aim for the distance. I just think you'll enjoy it more if you do it over a day with a nice lunch break. Get a few more of these long but relaxed rides in and you'll quickly see the difference in your weight and asthma, start to go faster and enjoy it more. Then you'd be in a much better position to do a sportive and stay in the pack, rather than having to stop halfway and get demoralised.

Oh and don't listen to the meanies that have left obnoxious replies - I've found this site very friendly and helpful!
Best of luck and go for it!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2011)

Give it go! Bail out if and when you feel like it, but most of all, have fun and don't get disheartened if you don't complete the ride.

Good luck.


----------



## lloyed (12 Jan 2011)

2 friends of mine tried to do a c2c ride with me last summer (54 miles). 1 had done no training done 30 mile very slowly then quit. The other had been out on the bike b4 hand using it for work and things and completed the ride. It can be done!! Just stock up on energy drinks,bars, and food it works for me!!


----------



## lloyed (12 Jan 2011)

Bigchick give it a go 40 mile is 40 mile however long it takes ..... have fun


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jan 2011)

If you know the route in advance, you could always have a 'trial ride' over it the week before .


Either way - as many have said:

- it can be done









- it can be done by you





- it can be done by you and enjoyed 



Oh and



... and



to CycleChat


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jan 2011)

BigChick has not returned. 

Maybe she isnt a net addict like us, or maybe we frightened her of, if the latter, its a shame!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> BigChick has not returned.
> 
> Maybe she isnt a net addict like us, or maybe we frightened her of, if the latter, its a shame!


She may not have posted, but if you check her profile you'll see that she visited CycleChat early this morning.

Come back BigChick - we miss you already!


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Jan 2011)

40 miles? You'll be fine. It's just 10 miles another three times. Take it at your own pace and enjoy it.

I'd also dispute the being too big for a roadbike statement. I find that impossible to believe. I know some very large people who have ridden roadbikes (tourers, mainly, because that was the sort of riding they did) with no problem at all.

Sam


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Jan 2011)

BigChick said:


> HI all
> 
> I am new to the forum and have just posted a short intro. I took up biking in June 2010 with a MTB and have already since upgraded my bike. To be honest, whilst i am currently riding on the roads, I am far too big for a road bike so the roadies will have to deal with a MTB in their presence
> 
> ...



Come on Admin, lighten up, ok the T word maybe was a bit strong, but as an adult on a grown up forum you have to have a sense of humour and take the rough with the smooth.
I suspect there are not that many on here who have actually raced, and if it is a race that Big C is talking about, come on, whoever is running the race would never let her enter for her own safety. "Been spinning once per week since October" is not going to cut the mustard in a road race, not even if you were already generally fit.
So, if this is not a wind up will Big Chick please reply and give us more information, because if it is true I have never heard anything like this before.


----------



## mickle (13 Jan 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Come on Admin...



Instead of telling Admin how to run CycleChat why not take on board what he and others are saying about your approach?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Jan 2011)

Indeed. And try to bear in mind that this is someone who's new to cycling and may not be as familiar with the terminology as you lot are. Not everyone who says the words "bike" and "race" means a Cat One event.


----------



## mgarl10024 (14 Jan 2011)

Becs said:


> It's all about pacing yourself...



This is the key thing for me.

I do a 6-7 mile commute on my own, and I normally 'go for it' quite a bit - huffing and puffing and working up a sweat. If I wanted to do 40 miles at that rate, I'd probably struggle.

My girlfriend however is a weekend cyclist and so goes much slower. She worries that I'll get frustrated at being made to go slower, however I try to explain that it's actually quite nice and that her regulating my speed enables me to cycle for much longer. 40 miles then becomes a lot easier.

Perhaps do the spinning every other night - giving your body a rest day in between?

Best of luck!


----------



## dodgy (14 Jan 2011)

*Like I said on page 1 of this thread*, many novices consider any event where there are a lot of riders going off at once a 'race'. For example the Liverpool Chester Liverpool ride, lots of novices attend that and you can overhear the chat in the crowd and almost every person (apart from the more seasoned riders) is convinced it's a race. So much so that the guy with the microphone has to keep reminding people.

It's just novice terminology, stop trying to pretend otherwise and remember what it was like when you first starting riding a bike regularly enough to be called an enthusiast.


----------



## Rykard (14 Jan 2011)

Slow and steady, you'll be surprised how far you can go if you take it easy. Take a bit of food/drink too, in case you do start to run out of energy


----------



## Hop3y (14 Jan 2011)

Rykard said:


> Slow and steady, you'll be surprised how far you can go if you take it easy. Take a bit of food/drink too, in case you do start to run out of energy




 +1


----------



## turnout (14 Jan 2011)

Hi Bigchick!


In May this year me and some colleagues, well, people who work for the same company but who I didn't know, did a charity bike ride from Carlisle to Norwich (Carlisle played Norwich on the last game of the season) in aid of The Benjamin Foundation. We were a disparate bunch, I was the oldest apart from a rock steady Norfolk gentleman who dealt in agricultural equipment. I ended rooming with him and he was a thoroughly bloody decent bloke. I'm not exactly svelte, 13 stone and 6 foot, but Rob my roomie was at least fifteen stone and of generous proportions. We set off from Carlisle and broke the Pennines the first day, had a pint in the highest pub in Britain after shooing the lambs out, then trundled through a stunningly beautiful Yorkshie (the daffodils were still out! In May!) Rob was on a MTB, nothing special, a Trek I think, and he was, as I said, rock steady. Never complained, always cheerful, the miles just churned away beneath his wheels. He had greater stamina than me.

Anyway we finished the ride but my knee hurt like hell the last day- Kings Lynn to Norwich- and I found the only way I could turn the pedals was to drag them round with my good leg! There was a cold rain blowing sideways, I very nearly gave up. After a quick shower at the football ground we took our places in the terraces, I was the last to arrive and gingerly climbed the steps to my seat, dragging my dead leg behind me. Rob jogged down the stairs and held out an arm to support me. To jeers and claps from the other riders and supporters he helped me to my seat.

Rob is 69 years old. He's doing London to Paris this year.

You go girl, you can do it, get a rhythm going, get an earworm in your head where the tempo of the song you're silently singing matches your cadence and you'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (14 Jan 2011)

I like your style! However, I think you are at a real risk of over-training.

Whatever your goals and however you choose to reach them you should remember that a training program comprises of three elements, each as important as the other:

- exercise: this provides the stimulus to change your body.
- diet/nutrition: this provides the fuel to make those changes.
- rest: this provides your body with the opportunity to use the fuel to make those changes.

It is the last of those three that is most often overlooked, but without adequate rest a large part of the other two is wasted.

Some might point to bodybuilders who train four or five times a week, but they will be following programs that target different parts of their bodies on different days. I'm not entirely sure what spinning involves, but doing the same thing on four consecutive days is a fast way to injury and is simply not effective.

Bearing in mind what you've told us of your medical history and your current level of fitness, I sincerely recommend the services of a qualified Personal Trainer, ideally specialised in weight management.

Best regards.


----------



## ian turner (15 Jan 2011)

Probably the most sensible response so far given most of the others are ignoring the consideration that this will be the equivalent of going from 10 to 40 miles in mid August with temperatures in the high 20s (Or more as the current temperature is 28 !!!)


----------

